# Anyone put M5 bumper on their e39?



## 5_sport (Feb 21, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone on this board has put M5/M-technic front and rear bumpers on their e39. If so, can you post some pics. I'm getting them put on my car next week and I want to see how it looks on other e39s.

Thanks.


----------

